# Iphone/Ipod touch section



## alidsl (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought that Gbatemp should have a small Iphone section to show off icons, themes and apps etc. obviously no linking to ipa's

Just a small section like the playstation section

just thought it might be a good idea


----------



## Kawo (Mar 17, 2010)

You've got my vote.

And my axe.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 17, 2010)

And my bow!


----------



## Advi (Mar 17, 2010)

And of course, a jailbreaking/hacking subsection. I'd assume that the 4.0 jailbreak will cause quite some traffic to whatever forum discusses iPods.


----------



## Hidoshi (Mar 17, 2010)

And my sword! (don't know if anyone says that? But I saw what you did there ^^)
Like app recommendations and stuff. Since the most appsites are way behind or only review the 'big' games (ports -_-)


----------



## Dangy (Mar 17, 2010)

Then we should have an Android section, too.


----------



## thiefraccoon (Mar 17, 2010)

i agree with OP!
it will be very helpful


----------



## Advi (Mar 17, 2010)

Hidoshi said:
			
		

> And my sword! (don't know if anyone says that? But I saw what you did there ^^)
> Like app recommendations and stuff. Since the most appsites are way behind or only review the 'big' games (ports -_-)


Mostly shitty sites like MacRumors which have an extremely slanted point of view actually review applications. We need genuine opinions about applications, especially Cydia ones.


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 17, 2010)

Heh, an iPod section would be cool enough. It's prominent enough, and it'd be a bit more convenient to find all the neat Jailbreaking stuff on GBAtemp, instead of those...

..._OTHER_ websites.


----------



## ninchya (Mar 17, 2010)

+1

Nice idea jailbreak threads


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeh I'd love to have that as I'd then be able to get my expertise over to some of the less able Jailbreaker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lolz

Nah it would be great, I'm and active member on a certain jail breaking forum ( Silly Warez ) and It would be great if I could talk about it here instead

+1

Edit: 600th Post Yay


----------



## PettingZoo (Mar 18, 2010)

It seems like a nice idea


----------



## adrian2040 (Mar 27, 2010)

This gets my vote too!


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah I would want this too.
+1


----------



## Raiser (Mar 27, 2010)

+1 Agreed.

Adding in some ESSENTIAL stickies for Cydia apps and general games as well.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 27, 2010)

Good idea, +1.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 27, 2010)

If it would a smart phone instead of Iphone/Itouch. i Agree


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 27, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Then we should have an Android section, too.



exactly, and a windows mobile section.

The easiest thing would be to just have a smartphone/pda section (the ipod touch is just a over hyped pda after all)


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 27, 2010)

I was thinking this too when I got an ipod touch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+1


----------



## Fluto (Mar 27, 2010)

+999


----------



## alidsl (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought that Gbatemp should have a small Iphone section to show off icons, themes and apps etc. obviously no linking to ipa's

Just a small section like the playstation section

just thought it might be a good idea


----------



## popoffka (Mar 27, 2010)

Fuck no! We're nintendo fanboys community, what iShit, what are you talking about?
NO FUCKING WAY.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 27, 2010)

popoffka said:
			
		

> Fuck no! We're nintendo fanboys community, what iShit, what are you talking about?
> NO FUCKING WAY.


Um No


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 27, 2010)

I always thought there was one. I guess not.

Yeah, I'd support this. Even though I don't own or plan on owning an iPod Touch or iPhone, it's still a rather large device and hell, is becoming a gaming device to some extent.

My only concern is that I hardly see people talking about iPhone/iPod Touch stuff on the Other Console Discussions forum. I bet the talk would increase once it had its separate forum, but I don't think it'd be a whole lot. But whatever, it's a new forum and it'd help people out, that's the worst that could happen.


----------



## Raika (Mar 27, 2010)

iTemp...

I'll stick with GBAtemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ANYWAY, I guess this sounds like a good idea, since it'll help iPhone owners, enlarging the GBAtemp community. I don't own an iPhone though, but my mom does, and I find the DS touchscreen better.


----------



## Hardkaare (Mar 27, 2010)

You get my full support!

FileTrip has it so why shouldn't GBAtemp?


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 27, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I always thought there was one. I guess not.
> 
> Yeah, I'd support this. Even though I don't own or plan on owning an iPod Touch or iPhone, it's still a rather large device and hell, is becoming a gaming device to some extent.
> 
> My only concern is that I hardly see people talking about iPhone/iPod Touch stuff on the Other Console Discussions forum. I bet the talk would increase once it had its separate forum, but I don't think it'd be a whole lot. But whatever, it's a new forum and it'd help people out, that's the worst that could happen.



The reason I think this is is because there are obviously Ipod/Iphone/ Smart phone dedicated forums and you might as well post there as people don't think people here will have the knowledge as it has no dedicated section. If a section was created then people would know that the community was interested and knowledgeable and so would ask or share there know how.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 27, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

Maybe FileTrip has a special iPod/iPhone category, but that doesn't mean GBAtemp should have one. If new boards get added for every single thing, there might even be no need to have a General Off-Topic Chat board anymore. Which would be stupid.


----------



## prowler (Mar 27, 2010)

Just post in the General Consoles Discussion like everyone else.
If you want an [Essentials] thread, make one.
If you want a FAQ iPhone thread, make one.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 27, 2010)

This has been discussed many times but wouldn't it be better if there was a Mobile forum where people could discuss about various forums and sub-forums for the popular phones.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 27, 2010)

I forgot to mention I decided to go away and create a jailbreaking guide, its nowhere near complete but its usable and could help a lot of people
Complete Jailbreak Guide


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe something like...

Mobile Phone:
- Nokia Sub section
- Sony Erricsson
- iPhone

And so on

Multi-media Devices:
- Apple
- Creative Labs
- Zune

And so on

Something nice and neat.  Of course if that happens then Computer Systems would need something similar.

A lot of people are against these ideas but options to disable said sections from being seen can settle their hash.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 29, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> -snip for space-


Or maybe one main category for handheld media devices (Phones, MP3 Players, etc.), and then a subcategory for each different type of device.  I don't think a subcategory for each device itself (iPhone, Zune, etc.) would be needed, unless the subcategories for each type of device become very active and full of topics.  Then again, a "portable entertainment/communication" category alongside the other systems discussion categories could work.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 29, 2010)

Not a sub section for each device, just for the manufacturers/brand of the popular ones.  Not so popular ones would be in "Others".

Though maybe I agree in not serving Nokia etc and maybe just have them in "General Mobile Phone Discussion".  Perhaps that and "Portable Multimedia Devices" would do next to it.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 29, 2010)

look at GSMARENA.com and you can see a hell lot of phones.

NO! I dont want to see an iPhone/iPod forum. I want a mobile phone forum with some sub-categories on i. You decide on the subs


----------



## OSW (Mar 29, 2010)

Mobile Phone section is good. Considering how the market is going, Apple/Iphone and Android subsections would probably be most valuable (plus of course, an "other section")


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 29, 2010)

OSW said:
			
		

> Mobile Phone section is good. Considering how the market is going, Apple/Iphone and Android subsections would probably be most valuable (plus of course, an "other section")



I agree with this as Apple/Iphone and Android are the most popular/common. Then the other for everything else and see how it goes. Maybe just a trial period see if  it helpful.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 29, 2010)

As much as I would love to see it happen, it won't. If there was one for iPod/Touch/Phone there would have to be one for Android and Palm devices aswell, otherwise it just wouldn't be fair, might aswell just give up now.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 29, 2010)

This IS a gaming forum after all, so really only a 'Mobile Phone' section and a 'Multimedia Device' section could be interesting.


----------

